# Stihl Tractor



## ozflea

This might interest a few Stihl Tractor 1950's 









Unitrak Rare Vintage 3 Wheel Tractor Stihl Engine German Made 1950 Model | eBay

McBob.


----------



## Swamp Man

What's it got like a 880 under the hood or somethin


----------



## Rudolf73

It runs a 2-stroke diesel under the hood, Stihl tried to expand their product line after the war and small tractors were the latest must have when Europe started rebuilding after the war. Stihl figured that capital outlay would be minimal because they already knew about 2-stoke technology and thought manufacturing 2-stroke diesels wouldn't be to difficult. Turns out they were wrong and the whole tractor idea was more hassle than it was worth, not to mention creating a new dealership network etc, etc. The few tractors that were made are now highly collectible as you could imagine, almost like the Porsche tractors but even more so.


----------



## farmer steve

ozflea said:


> This might interest a few Stihl Tractor 1950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unitrak Rare Vintage 3 Wheel Tractor Stihl Engine German Made 1950 Model | eBay
> 
> McBob.



always knew Stihl was on the cutting edge of technology


----------



## ramzilla

That's pretty cool. It has always kinda surprised me that Stihl hasn't done lawn mowers like Husky.


----------



## Karl Robbers

MEIN GOTT HEINRICH!!! $60,000 starting bid. I wonder how it will go? Obviously very rare, one of only four left apparently and probably worth the coin, but you would need to be seriously cashed up - and single, (you soon would be I should imagine), to drop 60K for it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

And here's a Porsche tractor that lives not far from here,







And here's another German tractor, a Deutz that i own,






SR


----------



## procarbine2k1

About as cool as the McCulloch tractor (re-labeled Kubota) I saw a while back. I wonder if any made it to the US?


----------



## lumberjack48

My father had a Homelite rider in the late 50's, early 60's, it was built by simplicity but held the Homelite name. Then there was Homelite, Jacobson rider.


----------

